# What is the lightest non-carbon crankset?



## kiatkiat

Hi, I building a new bike. Have also got all the parts I need except the crankset.
May I know what is the lightest non-carbon crankset?

Thanks.


----------



## fallzboater

Dura Ace cranks are lighter and stiffer than many carbon cranks. I personally think the 7800 looks a lot better than 7900, but the 7900 shifting is supposedly better due to laterally stiffer rings. It's also available in compact, and is one of the few cranks you can get with 180mm arms (important for me, but not most).


----------



## sparrowlegs

*Extralite E-Bones*

Only available in compact 172.5 I think.

Better looking than the dura ace cranks IMO and they are available in BB30 also.

A bit pricey though but I'm currently saving up for one.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Take a walk on the wild side!*

Superlight titanium, crazy price, sorted history.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130375144199&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kiatkiat

I think dura ace 7700 look even better, they look more like road cranks. But they running octalink BB....


----------



## Juanmoretime

http://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-ktype-road-crankset-p-1084.html

KCNC is light and the price is less than Dura Ace.


----------



## kiatkiat

So many interesting crankset  

By the way, is Token crankset consider light?


----------



## veloduffer

kiatkiat said:


> Hi, I building a new bike. Have also got all the parts I need except the crankset.
> May I know what is the lightest non-carbon crankset?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm always wary of CNC'd cranks - most have a history of failure. I may be wrong with this analogy but it reminds me of the old days when riders would drill holes into cranks to shave some weight off. You're essentially carving the weight off with CNC.

I prefer going with a bit more reliability and look for a forged alloy crank. Also, factor in if you're a big rider and if you're more of a masher than spinner.


----------



## kiatkiat

Do you mean Topline crankset from the 90s and the current Tune Bigfoot? But they look very nice.


----------



## jjmstang

Cannondales SiSL's


----------



## farva

veloduffer said:


> I'm always wary of CNC'd cranks - most have a history of failure.


Not sure I'd agree that machined cranks = failure. Suspect the ones that fail are due to poor design or being "home machined" below their intended strength margins


----------



## emartin

Retro Grouch said:


> Superlight titanium, crazy price, sorted history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130375144199&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Not shure about this crank, they made 2 mistakes trying to name it with french words. It's not '' le créme'', it's '' la crème''...that should give you some indication about there R&D...


----------



## kiatkiat

Hi emartin, may I know what does both le créme and la crème'' mean?


----------



## farva

Le Crap


----------



## DIRT BOY

Extralite E-Bones or the KCNC K-type.


----------



## ryanv09

le creme...is that french for the creme???? not sure why you would want a crank with the word creme on it....just sayin!


----------



## 2ndGen

fallzboater said:


> I personally think the 7800 looks a lot better than 7900...


Me too...much better. 

I'm personally partial to Ultegra SL's myself. 
I think they are eye candy. 

Dura Ace.....7900 w/BB 747g's
Ultegra........6700 w/BB 785g's
Ultegra SL...6600 w/BB 811g's

*My definition of Crank Sexy! *


----------



## 2ndGen

jjmstang said:


> Cannondales SiSL's


Wow...I thought they were carbon.
But if they are all aluminum, that'd be your lightest set right there bar none at about 580g's wet.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

aren't the cannondale hollowgram cranks the lightest aluminum cranks in the world?


----------



## zriggle

ryanv09 said:


> le creme...is that french for the creme???? not sure why you would want a crank with the word creme on it....just sayin!


Have you heard the saying “La créme de la créme”?


----------



## martino

emartin said:


> Not shure about this crank, they made 2 mistakes trying to name it with french words. It's not '' le créme'', it's '' la crème''...that should give you some indication about there R&D...


isn't one singular and the other "le créme" plural :idea: which would mean 2 crankarms is plural. it's been 40 years since i took french in school so this isn't signed in blood.


----------



## spookyload

Hard to believe these used to be Nouvo Cranks. Milled and drilled to the extreme. Very popular fad in the 80's to drill your parts out to save weight.


----------



## Bob Ross

jjmstang said:


> Cannondales SiSL's



^^^This.

I'm amazed more weight-weenies aren't riding Cannondale Hollowgram cranks. (Probably has something to do with ease of availability.)


----------



## ridenfish39

Bob Ross said:


> ^^^This.
> 
> I'm amazed more weight-weenies aren't riding Cannondale Hollowgram cranks. (Probably has something to do with ease of availability.)


You need a BB30 frame to use these. I have them on my System 6, and yes, they are light and extremely stiff.


----------



## hawkman71

What does "sorted history" mean (from o.p.). I take it, he meant "sordid history" but I still don't get it.


----------



## scooter916

EE cycleworks cranks are pretty darn light, available soon


----------

